# Hausse du Smic au 1er janvier



## Nanou91 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues
Au 1er Janvier le smic va augmenter de 1.8%, et passer de 11.07 à 11.27 euros.
Vous pouvez d'ors et déjà modifier vos feuilles de calcul 2024 de l'abattement.
Bonne journée.


----------



## chouspinette (15 Décembre 2022)

Est-ce que cela va changer le montant des des indemnités d'entretien ?


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Décembre 2022)

@chouspinette 
On ne sait pas encore...


----------



## Pioupiou (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Logiquement oui car le MG  prend en compte l'inflation et vue la conjoncture actuelle. 
Mais la réévaluation n'est pas systématique comme on l'a vue par le passé.


----------

